# Auratus Morph



## DannyC (Jul 13, 2014)

Any ideas? Was thinking Microspot but I've never seen one so "green and black"?


----------



## LoganR (Oct 25, 2013)

I think you are right with your first guess - Microspot - and that is a very nice example.


----------



## DannyC (Jul 13, 2014)

Yeah it's a great looking frog, still not sure on the sex as of yet, hoping to breed him/her in the coming months!


----------

